# Anyone else notice tumeric also works for allergies?



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

I have been taking a tumeric compund for arthritis and notice my late winter/early spring allergy symptoms have not blossomed as usual. Super cool so far...


----------



## RustyIron (Apr 14, 2008)

Used to have bad allergies until ten years ago. Then I crashed my bike in a dramatic fashion requiring a couple facial surgeries over the ensuing year. Since maximizing respiratory efficiency is a key component of all athletics, prior to one particular surgery I asked the doctor if he could rebuild the air passageways to allow greater airflow--like porting an intake manifold on your 350 Chevy. Since he was in there slicing and dicing, he made sure the airway was unobstructed. After fully recovering, breathing was better than ever and I no longer have allergy symptoms. 

This solution probably isn't for everyone. But for those who don't care for tumeric, there ARE other options. For those who are unsure whether they like tumeric, google on a recipe for Golden Milk. It's delicious and gets you your dose of tumeric.


----------

